#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya - Koh Larn Beach Party

## dirtydog

13th January 2007 will be the Pattaya full moon beach party, this will be held at Nuan Beach in Koh Larn.
For 999baht you will be whisked off from Pattaya Beach Bali Hai Pier by speedboat at 7pm to Koh Larn, you get a free half bottle of Thai Whisky and mixers in with your ticket price.
Many Thai DJ's for the evening and 6am they will whisk you back to Pattaya by speedboat.



Agenda of DANCE ON THE BEACH PARTY 
*Agenda of January 13, 2007*
*19.00*Depart from Bali High Cape by Speed Boat to Koh Larn : 
Dance On the Beach 
*19.30* The First Speed boat arrive Koh LarnWelcome to you by management team with sound of music from International DJ

*Music Style*
Trance - Techno - House - Beat Break 
DJ.Jame from FULLMOON PARTY.uk (UK)
DJ.Mon (Embassy)
DJ.Punky (Australia)
DJ.Dome Pakornlum (THAI SUPER STAR)
Dj.Ton (Dj Thailand.com TH)
Dj.Nin (Dj Center TH)
Dj.Sabai Sabai (Spirit Zone TH)
Dj. Amtaro (Spirit Zone GM)

*20.00-21.00*Mayor of Pattaya City speech for opening the party: DANCE ON THE BEACH
*21.00*Opening Party by Fire club spin show
*23.00*Fire club spin show 
*23.30*DJ Dome Pakornlum joins with International popular DJs and many singers from Grammy Ent.
*01.00*Fire club spin show

- Fire Balloon
- Sea Boxing (Compete)
- Food and Drink in The Party*03.00* *Fire club spin show*
- Fire club / Fire rope spin show
- Game event : get premium gift by Sponsor
- Enjoy the party with sound of music and wave sound of the sea
- Body Paint : Reflex Color*06.00*End of The Party : See you on April, 2007.

----------


## El Gibbon

Did not a couple of folks die coming back from one of these shindigs awhile back????

E. G.

----------

